# Forever21 cut away label



## smitten1986 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi I noticed forever 21 has a a care instruction label on the inside of the shirt but on the trunk of the shirt its a long label that the customer cuts out of the shirt.... Where can I find these cut away washing instruction labels?


----------

